# TOSHIBA 37HL67 LCD TV Distorted Video.



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, 
I have a Toshiba 37HL67 LCD tv. It was running great but one stormy night it got jolted. We turned it off and the next morning we tured it back on again but the screen's images and letters looks blurred and the colors looks washed-out and kind of dark. I tried playing around with the menu like the Contrast, Brightness, Tint etc. I tried unplugging it from the AC and waited for 15min. then plugging it back again. I also plugged-in my sons Wii & Playstation in the Composite & RGB/RCA sockets then tried all 3 HDMI sockets too. I even updated the FIRMWARE but all these did not fix anything. Does anyone have experienced this on any LCD tvs and fixed it? HELP!
Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tangnanya


What do you mean by "jolted" did the t.v screen get a love tap or a solid hit ? If equipped with a filter screen the filter may have been damaged. Examine the screen carefully, pass your hand over the screen and look for any indications of bumps (warping) along the surface and edges.


----------



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a short/quick static then we turned it off. I did what you asked and I see no warping or bumps at all.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

A burst of EMF (Electromagnetic Field) from lightning can mess up components within the t.v, I'm suspecting that that is the case with your set. The color fragmentation is attributed to the degaussing coil. A degaussing coil is a coil that is wrapped around the display, what it does is that it prevents high EMF from building up that will distort the picture. Sometimes the excess EMF needs to be discharged, there is a tool available to do that but its pricey and only the shops have it. What you can do is call your local repair shop and ask if they can degauss your set at home.


----------



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

will try that one. Thanks.


----------



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope. nothing happened because the tv repair guy said that degaussing is only for CRT and not LCD.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

tangnanya


There is only 2 other options I can think of, either the color driver is gone or you need a new LCD screen.


----------



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

I have attached 2 pictures of what the tv shows looks like.


----------



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

Octaneman, can you tell me where is the COLOR DRIVER? Attached is the actual pic (inside) of my lcd tv. Thanks.


----------



## tangnanya (Sep 29, 2010)

Octaneman, here it is...


----------

